
Free global list of robot-related business and edu/research facilities exceeds 4K - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/free-global-list-of-robot-related-business-and-eduresearch-facilities-exceeds-4k-entries/
======
hallieatrobohub
The Robot Report has been compiling and vetting companies that manufacture
robots or are directly involved in their making since 2008. Today that list
has exceeded 4,000 manufacturers, integrators, service robot providers,
startup companies, ancillary businesses and educational facilities. The list
is global and free.

